# Tegu face wound injury



## Blakkdragon (Jun 3, 2020)

So long story short. I had my Tegu outside in a larger metal dog pen. I got close to him and he freaked out and ran into one side of the cage. This was the result.

Do you think those will heal okay? Should I do anything?


----------



## rantology (Jun 3, 2020)

Ouch! it doesn't look too bad, I think it will be ok but keep an eye on it. You can try and dab a little neosporin on it to keep it clean (the kind without painkillers)


----------



## Georgette120 (Jun 3, 2020)

Agreed. I don’t think it looks too bad .
If you feel like you have to “wash” it... you can use diluted betadine solution or saline ( salt water you boiled to make) doesn’t have to be sterile. And make sure it’s not hot! Lol.- just had to say it....
Use a syringe to kind of lightly “pressure wash it” if you see junk getting on it.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Georgette120 said:


> Agreed. I don’t think it looks too bad .
> If you feel like you have to “wash” it... you can use diluted betadine solution or saline ( salt water you boiled to make) doesn’t have to be sterile. And make sure it’s not hot! Lol.- just had to say it....
> Use a syringe to kind of lightly “pressure wash it” if you see junk getting on it.



My main concern is just his cage dirt getting in the exposed...skin? Which looks raw and not something you want dirt getting into.


----------



## Georgette120 (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah - I was thinking of that. I have dirt substrate too. And they love burying themselves in it . From the picture it doesn’t look that deep. Watch it daily. You know what wounds look like-you must have scraped something on your body before. If it looks more angry do the wash. And watch daily. They key is scabbing/ THATS nature’s bandaid. Most likely Tegu will bask in the Warm lights and it will dry up. If that goes well then they’ll shed it off later - keeping infection like you said will be the trick. 
We use saline wash on humans - it’s number one best thing for wounds . It’s natural & works well. It doesn’t always have to be a “medicine”
But neosporin helps keep the wet wound from bacterial growth if Tegu doesn’t rub it off . But neosporin also will attract the dirt ‍. And you don’t want neosporin on all the time, you want it to scab so only do it initially. 
I’m not a vet I’m a nurse practitioner for humans so take that information as you may and use your experience : common sense to make decisions for your baby but hope I helped.


----------



## Georgette120 (Jun 3, 2020)

Blakkdragon said:


> My main concern is just his cage dirt getting in the exposed...skin? Which looks raw and not something you want dirt getting into.


Another thing I forgot to say... you could keep Tegu in another enclosure with no dirt substrate. At least til it heals if you feel better about it.....‍


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi Georgette. I've not heard of saline wash. I'll look it up. As s kid in Miami, going to the beach was great for the skin, cuts, you name it. Makes sense. I like neosporin, but as you said it'll catch dirt. Hydrogen peroxide is another useful remedy to have around. Lastly, drier moving air and sunshine.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the feedback. At the very minimal it makes me feel better.


----------



## Wickedtactical (Jun 6, 2020)

Blakkdragon said:


> So long story short. I had my Tegu outside in a larger metal dog pen. I got close to him and he freaked out and ran into one side of the cage. This was the result.
> 
> Do you think those will heal okay? Should I do anything?
> 
> View attachment 14802


Tegus live in fear for their lives they will bolt at any moment it is their instinct


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 6, 2020)

No reason not to. Sunshine and neosporin and awareness that fear takes time to overcome.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 7, 2020)

I did a very similar thing and forgot about my shadow sending alpha into a craze as my big black outline flashed over him and he got a bloody nose....... OOooppppps


----------



## Blakkdragon (Jun 7, 2020)

Any idea how to get them to settle down outside?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 7, 2020)

It's just going to be a matter of repetition in quiet times and slowly build up, let them take their time ..... Have you got them used to the cage indoors maybe?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Place a familiar hide outside with your shirt in it. Pull up a chair with a book and hang out with him. That will help build a sense of security. The outdoor enclosure should also be in a fixed spot for the same reason. Be a little patient because outside is a big place.


----------



## bocacash (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry for your gu injury...you've had some good advice here...they are tough, he will heal ! I'd like to comment on the "outdoors" that was brought up. Tegus are smart, fast, carnivorous (somewhat omnivorous), predators...have been for thousands of years. They may be a captive bred quiet, docile, tame companion that we can establish a trusting relationship with...BUT, they will always be WILD...and heavily, instinctively invested in the 'fight or flight' response. If you keep your friend outside...or, just take them outside for a walk in the park, a bask in the sun, or a bit 'o' fresh air...be VERY, VERY cautious ! They do get used to the inside, whatever your habitat situation is, and 'understand' that there are boundaries and they can't get out which, in some ways, calms them down and makes them feel secure...especially as they get older and heavier. However, when taken outside with it's wide open vistas and smells...their ancient hereditary instinct to explore, hunt, hide, or flee kicks in and they WILL bolt...especially if spooked ! They ARE fast...have you ever seen one get up on his/her powerful hind legs and run at top speed with their tail swinging from side-to-side for balance...it is an awesome sight !!! Unfortunately, they are also masters at disappearing...so it will, probably, be the last time you see your friend...'cause they are NOT like dogs/cats, they won't come "home "! I know this from experience...and I've regretted it ever since...be EXTRA careful/alert or just don't take the chance in the first place.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 10, 2020)

bocacash said:


> Sorry for your gu injury...you've had some good advice here...they are tough, he will heal ! I'd like to comment on the "outdoors" that was brought up. Tegus are smart, fast, carnivorous (somewhat omnivorous), predators...have been for thousands of years. They may be a captive bred quiet, docile, tame companion that we can establish a trusting relationship with...BUT, they will always be WILD...and heavily, instinctively invested in the 'fight or flight' response. If you keep your friend outside...or, just take them outside for a walk in the park, a bask in the sun, or a bit 'o' fresh air...be VERY, VERY cautious ! They do get used to the inside, whatever your habitat situation is, and 'understand' that there are boundaries and they can't get out which, in some ways, calms them down and makes them feel secure...especially as they get older and heavier. However, when taken outside with it's wide open vistas and smells...their ancient hereditary instinct to explore, hunt, hide, or flee kicks in and they WILL bolt...especially if spooked ! They ARE fast...have you ever seen one get up on his/her powerful hind legs and run at top speed with their tail swinging from side-to-side for balance...it is an awesome sight !!! Unfortunately, they are also masters at disappearing...so it will, probably, be the last time you see your friend...'cause they are NOT like dogs/cats, they won't come "home "! I know this from experience...and I've regretted it ever since...be EXTRA careful/alert or just don't take the chance in the first place.


Sage advice.


----------



## Debita (Jun 10, 2020)

This is a great forum..... Take what everyone said, and apply all of it!! 

Only thing for me to add, is that when my adult male injured the tip of his nose, he bled, and it looked bad. I don't use a soil-ish substrate, and not even a lot of substrate at that. They have their hides, and I do have a light layer of Repti-bark inside. It's pretty clean, and doesn't stick to them as easily as other types of substrate. To be honest, they don't seem to care about substrate, if they have their hide that is dark and secure. Mine don't even want to burrow now that their hides are adequate and roomy enough for both of them so I removed a lot of the substrate. It really wasn't being used. This is just my opinion, not an opposition.

My males' nose scabbed over, and the scab fell off on it's own. I watched it close, but it really never got dirty. When this subject was brought up, I thought of the hydrogen peroxide first. They are constantly licking their lips, and I'd rather go with something less caustic, than the neosporin. But, if I saw infection I'd be jumping on the neosporin!

Bocacash...that was a great cautionary point about how they behave outside!! It changes their perspective pretty quickly. They know they're out!! It's enormously exciting to them.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Debita said:


> This is a great forum..... Take what everyone said, and apply all of it!!
> 
> Only thing for me to add, is that when my adult male injured the tip of his nose, he bled, and it looked bad. I don't use a soil-ish substrate, and not even a lot of substrate at that. They have their hides, and I do have a light layer of Repti-bark inside. It's pretty clean, and doesn't stick to them as easily as other types of substrate. To be honest, they don't seem to care about substrate, if they have their hide that is dark and secure. Mine don't even want to burrow now that their hides are adequate and roomy enough for both of them so I removed a lot of the substrate. It really wasn't being used. This is just my opinion, not an opposition.
> 
> ...


Nothong to add to Debita or Bobocash. Realy good advice.


----------



## Blakkdragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Debita said:


> This is a great forum..... Take what everyone said, and apply all of it!!
> 
> Only thing for me to add, is that when my adult male injured the tip of his nose, he bled, and it looked bad. I don't use a soil-ish substrate, and not even a lot of substrate at that. They have their hides, and I do have a light layer of Repti-bark inside. It's pretty clean, and doesn't stick to them as easily as other types of substrate. To be honest, they don't seem to care about substrate, if they have their hide that is dark and secure. Mine don't even want to burrow now that their hides are adequate and roomy enough for both of them so I removed a lot of the substrate. It really wasn't being used. This is just my opinion, not an opposition.
> 
> ...




That's interesting. I also have to wonder if its an age thing. My tegu, who is about a year old maybe, absolutely loves to dig. He's always digging everywhere in his cage. If he finds clothes on the floor, he digs. At the same time. my hides are a little smaller than they should be, be since he was little, he's always gone under the dirt rather than under a hide.


----------



## Debita (Jun 12, 2020)

You're right - they love getting under everything. I watched my male try to get under an egg carton today while on the kitchen floor. He played with it for awhile, then gave up as it would flip too easily. I'm sure mine would dig too, if I didn't have that ample hide that fits them both.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ahh, makes me think that a closed cardboaed egg container with a treat inside could be a good enrichment method.


----------

